# Another OKC Bombing Averted in Springfield, Illinois



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/09/24/illinois.sting.truck.bomb/



> Justice Department officials said Finton, 29, of Decatur, Illinois, drove a vehicle he believed contained a ton of explosives to the Paul Findley Federal Building and Courthouse in Springfield. He got out of the truck, got into a waiting car with an undercover agent, and then, when he was a few blocks away, attempted to detonate the bomb with a remote-control device.
> "When he pushed the button, nothing happened except he got handcuffs slapped on him," said one Justice Department official familiar with the case.
> The truck contained inactive explosives.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 24, 2009)

WTF is it with these American raised "Taliban Wannabes"??


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn!


----------

